# Help!!... Nocturnal Deer... How do I get them to come out in the daytime??



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Where are you located??


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

get closer to their beds and catch them before they get to the feeding grounds in the evening....


----------



## elkhunter2900 (May 7, 2010)

If you live where you hunt try doing things in the middle of the night to change their habits. Other than that, now that it is cold they will have to move in daylight to feed and get warm. If you live in the south you may be out of luck on that. In the mid west they start moving around 10am and continue off and on when it is real cold, say highs in low 30 or lower, the colder the more they move in daylight.


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in the southeast-coast and have noticed that they have been getting closer to daybreak and just after dark. Still too dark though. It has been colder than normal, here lately.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Try mid day, especially now with the moon out they feed all night and will be hungry mid day. Doesn't hurt to get closer to where they are bedding. Randy


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

ive had the same problem all year... Its been cold for a few weeks now. I checked cams last weeks and had 800 pics on one cam in 3 weeks and 4 pics during the day! I have cams on feeders and they hit it all night, come in about an hour after dark and the last pics will be about an hour before daylight. Ive got in the stand a few times this year really early and had deer come in and eat but leave before shooting light and then ive stayed way past shooting light (especially in november when we had the full moon... Just to see what happens) had deer come in and eat while just had to wait them out.


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ca..ca..ca..Cmere Deer 
It's what all the pro's use.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

shoot them at night ad they will be there when the sun rises


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Full Moon makes it tough right now. Drag rag near there bedding areas often can get the attention of a buck. Have used it effectively during the late months. Most all of my buck pictures right now are at night. There still chasing when there sparring.:tongue:
DB


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a lot of bucks on my property... I have spots were I just do not catch bucks at the camera. If I only went by what I get picture wise I would never hunt certain stands. Now with that said I see bucks near the camera's / feeder but never get any pics. It's like they know its there. Even if I leave it out for 2 weeks undisturbed I still dont get any bucks on the camera. I also watched does walk just out of range as well... Dont rely on cameras you need to get in the stand a few times, if you dont see anything then move. I see the most bucks in weird places like right behind houses and in thin pieces of woods that dont look like great spots but


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

If all else fails disrupt there pattern. Drive the bedding areas and push the deer out of there comfort areas. It's all luck at this point in the game but throwing them off schedule it what you need to do.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. There's really nothing you can do - they have all the control. They can be 60 yards from you and be bedded down - what options do you realistically have? 1 - wait for them to move. If you’re too aggressive they'll just move out of the area or just continue to come in at night. 

Continue playing the wind and hope for some kind of weather that will force them to move more. Hunting prior to or after a low pressure will be your best bet. Wish for some luck.


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Full Moon makes it tough right now. Drag rag near there bedding areas often can get the attention of a buck. Have used it effectively during the late months. Most all of my buck pictures right now are at night. There still chasing when there sparring.:tongue:
> DB


I might try some estrous as well and maybe tickle the horns. It's awefully late for that in WI but I have little to lose and I have several pic's of bucks sparring yet.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I hunt a very heavily pressured area and I have had pictures of a monster two years in a row on my trailcam in the summer that I never see again. No one seems to shoot him either. Im afraid hes unhuntable with a bow.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

They aren`t nocturnal, they are already out in the daytime. You just aren`t hunting where they are.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

DMAX-HD said:


> I'm in the same boat. There's really nothing you can do - they have all the control. They can be 60 yards from you and be bedded down - what options do you realistically have? 1 - wait for them to move. If you’re too aggressive they'll just move out of the area or just continue to come in at night.
> 
> Continue playing the wind and hope for some kind of weather that will force them to move more. Hunting prior to or after a low pressure will be your best bet. Wish for some luck.


Agreed. I have a spot that I am getting some pics of good bucks at night. I'm as close to the bedding area as I dare get. Most bucks aren't coming out till after dark......I have already found one shed, so not sure rattling will work.........but I only have a week left in the season and willing to pull out all the stops. 

Lien2


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't "push" the deer, but I would maybe run some more cameras or move your current camera in hopes of picking up his travel routes. 

If you live in the midwest or any place with snow, do some careful scouting and see where he enters and leaves. If you can retrace his tracks you have a good chance of catching him in between either feeding or bedding down.


----------



## Orion1 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have had luck in the past bumping them out a bedding area, and then using a climbing stand to set-up really close or in the bedding area, only do this once or twice, and they will not change spots. Somthing I never tried by have thought about is shoveling out a path through the woods, deer do like to take the route of less resistance.


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

hunting170 said:


> They aren`t nocturnal, they are already out in the daytime. You just aren`t hunting where they are.


I agree with this. They move all the time all day long. You just have to be there. Be mobile.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

i just saw a huge buck today moving during the day. just keep at it


----------



## !3DCrazy! (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!!:smile:


----------



## tpounds (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know exactly where you are but I'm in South Alabama, and here you are just now entering rut. I had the same problem and the only way I could get the buck I wanted out in the light was to set-up a scrape (code blue) on the path where I knew the big guy was traveling every night. By refreshing it every morning, he started coming out later each morning trying to catch the other buck (me) in the act. Before long, he was coming out every day at about 7:30, not long after that he was on the back of the truck. All this was done in a fairly thick swamp, and I was also using some pretty aggressive grunting. Hope this helps, and it is not too late, if it is then maybe next year.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

hunting170 said:


> They aren`t nocturnal, they are already out in the daytime. You just aren`t hunting where they are.


You got that right. Not like they went inside during the day. Your hunting the wrong spot. Go find where they bed and set down wind between their bed and where they feed at night.


----------

